
Svalbard Global Seed Vault - gilles_bertaux
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svalbard_Global_Seed_Vault
======
INTPenis
>In Norway, government-funded construction projects exceeding a certain cost
must include artwork.

I'm a swede and I am constantly pleasantly surprised by public policy in our
scandinavian countries.

~~~
germanier
It's not only in Scandinavian countries. Many countries, such as Germany and
the US adopted that policy at the end of the 1920s or beginning of 1930s. In
the former it's still in place and Wikipedia tells me that more than half of
the US states have a "Percent for Art" program which is essentially that.

------
jdiez17
Veritasium made a great video about the Svalbard Seed Vault:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_OEsf-1qgY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_OEsf-1qgY)

~~~
pinouchon
I was about to post the same link. Very informative video and enjoyable to
watch. I love how they say that North Korea is just next to America.

------
Blahah
Anyone interested in Svalbard, which focuses on crop seeds, might also be
interested in the less glamorous Millennium Seed Bank which focuses on wild
plant seeds:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Seed_Bank_Partnersh...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Seed_Bank_Partnership)

~~~
ashitlerferad
But which is more important?

~~~
digi_owl
Hard to tell.

The seed vault seems focused on plants that are in productive use at this
moment, while the seed bank seems to cover wild plants.

The latter may be interesting for the future if we discover that a certain
plant have some kind of useful property.

------
vitarilassata
Here a really nice Ted Talk about it:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/cary_fowler_one_seed_at_a_time_pro...](https://www.ted.com/talks/cary_fowler_one_seed_at_a_time_protecting_the_future_of_food)

------
arien
Mankind's Plan B, protected by polar bears :)

------
bjacobel
This is a Wikipedia article and as such not "news," in my opinion. Reddit is a
better place to post this type of content.

~~~
noir_lord
> On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
> more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
> answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

Nothing in there about content having to be "news".

